# 17ft Cape Horn?



## fsr angler (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm looking o buy a cape horn and wanting to know the pros and cons of this boat?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

A 17 Cape Horn performs like a 19 any other vessel.


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

What year? I've got a 2000 that I love. Mostly fish offshore and it's killed it's fair share of fish. Worst I've been in was 2-3s with the occasional 4 and it was sporty but I never felt unsafe. Only downside is the older ones like mine are notoriously wet and I'll vouch for it. Any sort of decent wknd and swell and you're likely to get soaked. Got any specific questions?


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

I have a 2011 17ft cape horn and love it!!! It blows my mind how many fish I've caught on it!! Nothing better than being parked next to the Entertainer offshore and rippin lips on fish!! The look on their face is priceless!!! Pm me and I will give you specifics..


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Since were throwing up fish pictures


----------



## fsr angler (Jun 26, 2014)

thanks guys!!!


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

Got a buddy that has a 19ft and a 21ft he is about to list


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

I have a 2002 17 cape and i love it, i've had it all the way to the orskiany and have always felt safe in it.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I have a 1995 17 cape and I love it too.


----------

